# Ex music students



## Jaws (Jun 4, 2011)

If someone had just left music college and wanted some honest advice about a playing career in music, where would you advise that they could get this?


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

*You've got to meet the "right people" in the "wrong places".*

I would suggest that they seek out professionals who are working in the particular type of career they are interested in and interview them or at least read about their history.

There are many different types of careers in music. Clearly joining and performing in a classical-oriented orchestra is going to require a different approach, and no doubt different criteria, than say applying for a job working with some popular band or singer, etc. And, of course, seeking to be the "star performer" is going to require a totally different approach altogether.

Also, there are many careers in music where "performing" isn't even the main focus. Such as becoming a music teacher, or arranger, or even composer, etc. But since you've specified a "playing career" that implies an interest in becoming a performer.

In that case the first questions that come to my mind is to ask what instrument do you play, and what genre of music most interests you. Then seek out examples of other musicians who play the same instrument in the same genre and see if you can get an idea of what it took for them to get where they are. Although often if you read their history you'll discover that what it usually took was chance meetings with the right people.

The first place to start would naturally be to seek out opportunities to play the kind of music you're interested in. Take whatever you can find. It's better to play while you're looking for something better than to sit around idle because you can't find what you truly want. Moreover, if you read the history of other performers what you usually find is that they met the 'right people' when they were playing in the 'wrong places'.

So that may be the key right there. 

Just my thoughts for whatever they're worth.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Until you provide specifics ~ like 'which just finished school,' i.e. Bachelor or master degree, and in what area that degree / those degrees are, your question is too vague to allow anything like a helpful response.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Another good place to start would be to start referring to yourself as a "Music Graduate" instead of as an "Ex Student".

Unless of course you dropped out. Then I suppose "Ex Student" sounds better than "Drop out".


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't imagine having graduated from conservatory and having no idea what the next step is.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> I can't imagine having graduated from conservatory and having no idea what the next step is.


You failed to note the phrase "playing career." Much more difficult than, say, a teaching one (and even that is difficult).

To OP: what's your instrument? If it's piano, your options are (to my imperfect knowledge) basically either win a big international competition like Van Cliburn or Tschaikowsky, or you can accompany and teach, or (if you're really lucky) you might be able to land a position as resident pianist of a big orchestra.

If it's any other instrument I have no clue.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're a violist, you're good.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

Toddlertoddy said:


> If you're a violist, you're good.


haha, that's the best viola joke I've heard yet.


----------

